# Pic of My former foster Ellie



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Here's a pic of me & my former foster, Ellie. She spent the weekend with me while her mommy & daddy went to the beach with the grandchildren. All my fosters have gone to absolutely wonderful homes & I am so happy for all of them.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a sweetie, must make it all feel worthwhile


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Ellie is a doll...:tender:. .....what a cutie patootie. She seems small and cuddly. 
Thank you for sharing the pictures. It must have been a great weekend for both of you :aktion033:.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You are so special for doing this Marti.. she is adorable, you must feel so much gratification from it all!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Your a saint Marti. God will surly bless you.:thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

lynda said:


> Your a saint Marti. God will surly bless you.:thumbsup:



Oops, I meant *surely*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad that you had a chance to see little Ellie again and spend the weekend with her at your home. Both of you look so happy in that picture and thanks for doing what you do with fostering.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marti may I first say you are a beautiful woman inside and out. I could never be a foster mom, I was to children from 3rd world countries years ago, it ripped my heart out letting them go, I'm so thankful for people like you


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow how nice for the dog to be babysat by you too. The parents know for sure will be taken proper care of and the dog will be happy too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is precious!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a great pic! You are both adorable!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

How very sweet! You are so wonderful for fostering, Marti!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Marti, beautiful picture of you and Ellie.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Way to go!


----------

